# Is This Too Much Rust?



## wrongway (Oct 2, 2017)

This is on my 1971 Humber Sport. Can I get by with it? The spoke threads are so rusty I couldn't adjust the wheel.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 2, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 2, 2017)

I think the only way to find out for sure is find the biggest hill and use the lowest gear you got! V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 2, 2017)

I say run it, carefully.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 2, 2017)

it won't run.  The knife edges where the steel has already corroded through will cut rim strip and tube, unless partial pressure blows the rim apart while you're pumping it.


----------



## wrongway (Oct 2, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> it won't run.  The knife edges where the steel has already corroded through will cut rim strip and tube, unless partial pressure blows the rim apart while you're pumping it.



Oh, I didn't think about the tube, I was just thinking about the rim collapsing.....


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 2, 2017)

I've seen worse used, depends on what you want to do with the bike.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 2, 2017)

I'd dump the rim and salvage the rest of the wheel. It won't adjust; it'll probably pop the tube; and it may collapse. This is a front wheel, which means that while it is true there is less weight on it, it also means a blown tire or collapsed rim could easily send you over the bars.


----------



## harpon (Oct 3, 2017)

That's likeVietn'am  R ust!


----------

